# Buffalo Wood Burning Stove



## bagelpower (Feb 11, 2009)

We just bought and moved into a house with a Buffalo Brand wood burning stove. Its big and we were excited because we thought it would be a workhorse and have no problem keeping our 1300 sq ft home warm in the not too harsh winters in foothills of the Sierra Nevada Mountains.

Boy are we wrong, it is a stove with a small "cooking" compartment at the top which significantly minimizes the burning area, thus we have to cut our logs quite small which then burn inefficiently. 

We replaced the flu but it still does not burn hot, burns quick and is hard to keep lighted. We used to have a Fisher in our old which was amazing, we would run around the house in our swimsuits even in really cold weather...

Anyone have any ideas if there is any secrets to making these Buffalo stoves burn to their potential or are we out of luck?

Thanks, signing off, ridiculously cold in California.....


----------



## chgill (Aug 28, 2009)

I was checking for websites relating to the Buffalo Wood burning Stove and found none. We too have a Buffalo Brand (at least that's what it says on the front) wood burning stove that has the compartment on the top. We thought it might be for baking(burns on the bottom). Ours heat our 1500 sq foot ranch style home OK but what is that small compartment for? We have lived in the Placerville area in Northern California for 2 years but I have not been home very much. I am retiring in December and would like to use the wood stove more and possibly use the small compartment. Thanks Much


----------



## Todd67 (Jul 15, 2012)

I know it's been a long time since this thread was started, but that's what happens when there is no information about an old stove.  The only thing I have ever read about the Buffalo wood burning stove was the 4th chapter in the Fisher Stove Story (a 6 chapter book about Bob Fisher).  Ray Bruce was a Fisher Stove licensee in California, meaning that he had a license to build Fisher Stoves for Bob Fisher.  Ray wanted Bob to accept a new adaptation of the Fisher Stove with a double door oven on top, which Ray was calling the Buffalo Stove.  Bob didn't like the idea so Ray went off on his own, and he still owed Bob $27,000 for stove doors and royalties that he didn't pay.  That part of the story starts on page 87 in the book, but doesn't go into any more detail.  Many people copied the Fisher Stove in one way or another, such as Frontier Stoves, started by Jake Jackson, also one of Bob's licensees.


----------

